# Run .exe programs on mac?



## Needsumhelp (Mar 11, 2007)

Is there any way?

I need an auto clicker.  I spent literally hours on google looking for one, and couldn't find any.  Is there any way I can run a windows one on a mac?


----------



## simbalala (Mar 11, 2007)

QuicKeys will do an "auto click" for you.

http://quickeys.com/products/index.html


----------



## fryke (Mar 12, 2007)

And: No, you can't simply run a Windows .exe on a Mac. Emulation/virtualisation software will let you run Windows and Windows apps within it, but that won't have much effect on the Mac OS X side of things. So yes, you'd need a Mac tool for this particular need here.


----------



## White-Knight (Mar 12, 2007)

For running .exe applications whilst on Mac i would reccomend CrossOver! http://www.codeweavers.com/products/

This is slow and its not spectacular but its helped me out!


----------



## fryke (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, but you won't be able to control OS X system functions like autoclicking with software running in Crossover imho... (besides, that would be overkill, to load the whole Win32 APIs just to control clicking...)


----------



## Needsumhelp (Mar 12, 2007)

by autoclicker, I meant software that automatically clicks for you...  so you dont have to spend hours at the key board pressing the same button over and over again at second intervals.


----------

